# Does iCloud Photos play nice with Lightroom?



## carlosfandango (May 24, 2021)

My iPhone is running out of space. 

The easy way to free up space would be to use iCloud photos and let it keep full res photos in iCloud and put smaller versions on my phone for browsing. 

All great, BUT I want to know whether this plays nice with Lightroom cloud. 

*My worry is if iCloud will grab the original photo, back it up and swap it for a low Res version BEFORE the Lightroom app gets to upload it to Adobe's cloud. *

_Ie will I end up with low res versions in my Lightroom library (which is my main library)_

Anyone tried this?


----------



## carlosfandango (May 24, 2021)

btw, I know I could manually delete photos from my phone once they're in Lr, but I'd rather not. It'd be better to have a second cloud library just in case etc.


----------



## clee01l (May 25, 2021)

I am of the opinion that iCloud Photos and the iPhone Photos app do not work well with anything out side of the Apple environment. I have deleted the Photos app from my computer and turned off syncing with iCloud and use Lightroom Mobile to manage all of my iPhone photos favoring the Lightroom Camera over the Photos camera when ever possible. 

I manage everything in Lightroom Classic and let Lightroom (cloudy) sync everything down from the phone.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mikebore (Jun 25, 2021)

carlosfandango said:


> *My worry is if iCloud will grab the original photo, back it up and swap it for a low Res version BEFORE the Lightroom app gets to upload it to Adobe's cloud. *



This does not happen. My wife and I have iCloud Photos on on our iPhones, with "Optimise iPhone storage" on.  We mostly take pics with the Apple Camera.

Lightroom is set to auto import from Photos and full size pics are uploaded to the Adobe cloud.

Lightroom is also our main library, and both being signed in to the same Adobe account means we can both have the same Lightroom library on all devices and computers. Photos app and iCloud syncing does not enable a common library across different Apple IDs.


----------



## carlosfandango (Jun 28, 2021)

mikebore said:


> This does not happen. My wife and I have iCloud Photos on on our iPhones, with "Optimise iPhone storage" on.  We mostly take pics with the Apple Camera.
> 
> Lightroom is set to auto import from Photos and full size pics are uploaded to the Adobe cloud.
> 
> Lightroom is also our main library, and both being signed in to the same Adobe account means we can both have the same Lightroom library on all devices and computers. Photos app and iCloud syncing does not enable a common library across different Apple IDs.


This is great, thanks very much

So you still get all your iPhone photos uploaded in full res to Lr and the iCloud photos optimisation thing means your storage is freed up on device

Will give it a go


----------



## mikebore (Jul 3, 2021)

carlosfandango said:


> This is great, thanks very much
> 
> So you still get all your iPhone photos uploaded in full res to Lr and the iCloud photos optimisation thing means your storage is freed up on device
> 
> Will give it a go


Yes (sorry only just seen your reply)


----------

